# Shell Bash et Tcsh



## Illuvatar (11 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

J'ai récemment rencontré un problème à la lecture de l'article "La boucle for du shell bash" dans le dernier avosmac. Il est tout d'abord écrit que le nouveau shell par défaut et bash avec l'invité $.
Je n'y comprend rien : je suis sous Panther ( 10.3.7 ) et mon invité n'a jamais cessé d'etre % et mon terminal est tcsh par défaut. J'ai finalement remarqué que l'on pouvait passer au bash en tapant "bash" dans le terminal. Est-ce normal que par défaut le terminal ne soit pas bash ? Pour ceux qui rencontreraient le meme problème que moi, vous pouvez changer la commande de démarrage par défaut dans les préferences. Mais n'y a t il pas de moyen de changer le fichier /usr/bin/login qui semble être le responsable ?
Et puis, autre question essentielle, un des shells est il "meilleur" que l'autre ?
Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## FjRond (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai effectivement remarqué que, chez certains, le shell par défaut était tcsh. Dans certains cas, cela peut s'expliquer par une installation de Panther avec les options Conserver/Archiver; mais je connais le cas d'une toute première installation de Panther avec tcsh comme shell d'ouverture.
 Que dit votre Gestionnaire NetInfo? Par exemple, en ce qui me concerne, je suis passé au Z-shell comme shell d'ouverture du Terminal, mais mon shell par défaut, dans G. NetInfo, est toujours bash.
  En fait, il faut distinguer le shell d'ouverture d'une session de Terminal et le shell par défaut.
 Il est possible de modifier le shell par défaut dans le Gestionnaire NetInfo. Mais mieux vaut se contenter de modifications dans les préférences terminal.
 En tout cas, bash et zsh sont préférables pour l'utilisation de tests, boucles et expressions régulières dans les scripts: la syntaxe est plus simple et les possibilités de programmation plus grandes, me semble-t-il. C'est aussi l'avis de Dave Taylor, auteur de l'excellent livre _100 scripts shell Unix_ présenté dans AvosMac n° 45, p. 39.


----------

